# Random Shot: Audi TT-R DTM Racer in Wind Tunnel Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The IEDEI blog that came onto our radar a few months back when it broke the story of a Canadian MTM distributor looking to import new RS 6s stateside has run another cool story... well... photo. No background is provided but the blog's 'foto of the day' (above) appears to be a shot from Audi or Abt Sportsline. The car is a Mk1 TT coupe in aerodynamic development for the DTM series. The TT-R was only raced during the 2003 season in the DTM as Abt Sportsline helped usher Audi back into the German tin-top series.

Check out the IEDEI blog and also our own 2003 DTM galleries after the respective jumps.

* Full Story - IEDEI Blog*

* Fourtitude 2003 DTM Photo Gallery Archive *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

TT-R only raced in 2003??  Okay...this photo is from the early part of 2000, the original short wheel base TT-R, or its official name "ABT-Audi TT-R". This car in photo was a rushed job, developed in 2 months with a modified BMW sourced engine. The SWB version only raced in 2000. The Long wheel base version raced in 2001, 2002, 2003. Not just 03


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

lappies;bt237 said:


> TT-R only raced in 2003??  Okay...this photo is from the early part of 2000, the original short wheel base TT-R, or its official name "ABT-Audi TT-R". This car in photo was a rushed job, developed in 2 months with a modified BMW sourced engine. The SWB version only raced in 2000. The Long wheel base version raced in 2001, 2002, 2003. Not just 03


You're right. We quickly checked our photo archives and only had them (via Audi Sport source) since 2003 and I made the assumption. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Abt-Sportsline (Jul 3, 2007)

We still have got some of our ABT TT-R from season 200, 2001 and 2002 in our Museum in Kempten.
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/event/abt-experiences/unique-insights/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Abt-Sportsline;bt242 said:


> We still have got some of our ABT TT-R from season 200, 2001 and 2002 in our Museum in Kempten.
> http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/event/abt-experiences/unique-insights/


Nice! Thanks for the post. We need to schedule a visit to Abt HQ during one of our next visits to Germany.


----------

